# Yellow/Brown Moss



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Mini Xmas moss
Up and running roughly 6 months
Dimensions 36L 36H 24W
EVO Quad 3W x 44 6500K LED 
Vivagrow 24/7
Misting 5 times a day 17 secs
Also manually hand spray once a day
Distilled water
Moss sits on top of spyra
Recently started using 24 hour dechlorinated tap water in spray bottle for micro nutrients 
Mistking reservoir water temp 78F
Upper reaches of vivarium 80F - 81F
Lower reaches of vivarium 78F
Euro style passive ventilation 4"x36" below doors
2"x36" above top front

When I originally received the moss it was a vibrant deep green, not very long afterwards it started to turn yellow/brown...
I have 2-3 patches that remained that nice green but that is it.

Other than my moss issue I am very pleased with the vivarium 
Any and all recommendations/advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Great tank. Where did you get so much mini Xmas? Got mine from Hans aquatics... mine does the same as yours, It’s quite yellow and seems to be more green in lower light. I would try moving your light up from the tank or something to make it darker in the tank. There is a member on here named greasy (something like that) that has a tank that uses mini Xmas. The tank is named “Time” it’s a great tank, you may have seen it but this guy uses less light than I do and probably you as well and has amazing results... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks
I'm familiar with greasy's 'Time' it was actually his viv that inspired me to go ahead with the mini xmas moss. Unfortunately I'm far from his results.
I aquired my moss from a shrimp breeder in Canada.
I as well was thinking that maybe I'm giving it too much light output but everything I read is you can not give moss enough light?
On the Evo I have 2 settings, the first all 44 LED's are on. The second setting only 12 LED's are on.. I'm worried that if I only run the 12 LED's I'll lose colour in my broms.
Just switched the misting to 9 times a day, I should know in a couple of days if the rest of the plants agree with this change of not.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah they say that about more light the better but somethings different about this moss! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Yellow and brown moss or not, your vivarium looks great! Very lush.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Damon Ryan said:


> Yeah they say that about more light the better but somethings different about this moss! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Imma take your advice, just dialed back the Evo to run on only the 12 LED's.
Will keep you posted in a bunch of weeks, see if I notice a difference 
Thanks


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

How’s it looking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Damon Ryan said:


> How’s it looking?


Glad you asked Damon.
Took these pictures this morning, maybe difficult to see the difference but in person, it's night and day.
Mini xmas moss is definitely light sensitive, meaning it does not agree with high light conditions. 
My bromliads have lost most of their colours but I'm OK with that.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow that’s awesome! Good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I honestly like when tanks have a bit of a softer light like that, it gives them more of that "under the canopy" feeling. Even in picture I can tell a difference, glad to know it worked.


----------

